

Manning to speak at his sentencing hearing - eplanit
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_MANNING_WIKILEAKS?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2013-08-14-05-11-13

======
llort
Manning's best bet would be to make an unsworn heroic sounding testimony. This
way, he has a good chance of getting a full presidential pardon from whoever
is the good guy in office after nobel laureate obama.

------
digitalengineer
After all he went through, can the poor guy even think straight anymore?

'Extreme tretement' [http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/06/05/extreme-
sol...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/06/05/extreme-solitary-
confinement-what-did-bradley-manning-experience.html)

UN torture chief: 'Cruel and inhumane'
[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2012/mar/12/bradley-
manning...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2012/mar/12/bradley-manning-
cruel-inhuman-treatment-un)

~~~
jccc
Fortunately we have the opportunity judge for ourselves:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L79wWAFUqg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L79wWAFUqg)

[http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/mar/12/bradley...](http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/mar/12/bradley-
manning-tapes-own-words)

------
Chris2048
Wait, he should have raised his concerns within the system? So that they could
be buried, right?

